# Game Thread: Monday December 11 @ Chicago



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I feel sick and I'm busy with some other things so I don't have the time or patience to make a game thread. Yes, I know I haven't made one in about 3 games, but I should be able to make the next one.

Pacers 97
Bulls 93


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> I feel sick and I'm busy with some other things so I don't have the time or patience to make a game thread. Yes, I know I haven't made one in about 3 games, but I should be able to make the next one.
> 
> Pacers 97
> Bulls 93


We can forgive, but it's the last time 

Pacers - 96
Bulls - 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lazy....

Pacers 91
Bulls 84


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Who knows if Jermaine will be back for this game?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

95-89 pacers


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I think Jermaine is "susposed" to be back this game.

Pacers 98

Bulls 92


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

103-95 Pacers win of course :cheers:


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

so,Jermaine allready fit? he's with team or not?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

87-81....Us....:cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Mindlib said:


> so,Jermaine allready fit? he's with team or not?


He is listed as doubtful, and btw Stephen Jackson has been suspended for this game.

http://www.nba.com/news/346071.html


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> He is listed as doubtful, and btw Stephen Jackson has been suspended for this game.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/346071.html


Bah, first Carlisle said it was only a suspension for last game and now this game olso. Crap.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

on indy star they are saying that al tinsley and marquis may miss due to food poisining.
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061211/SPORTS04/612110443/0/SPORTS04

Same old stuff


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha David Harrison just knocked over Ben Wallace, then Andres Nocioni.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shawne Williams in!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

No O'neal, Harrington and Jackson? 

Like we'll win this...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Did Shawne Williams just nail Deng in the groin? He was guarding him, then suddenly Deng falls on the floor holding it. Go Shawne!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Did Shawne Williams just nail Deng in the groin? He was guarding him, then suddenly Deng falls on the floor holding it. Go Shawne!


Change your avatar!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Change your avatar!


Not until Shawne Williams stops standing around on offense.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pffff 42 points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh **** Josh Powell just hit Luol Deng in the head with his hip. Just keep trying to take out the Bulls, Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shawne Williams for 3! He gave a nervous pass to Sarunas, who just passed it back to him for the 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Orien Greene with the rebound!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

It looks if we are playing with our bench only. Why do we ALWAYS have these injuries and suspensions?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> It looks if we are playing with our bench only. Why do we ALWAYS have these injuries and suspensions?



Because we wouldn't be the Pacers otherwise. Oh boy. Come on now, I still have faith in this team...but I'm noticing our lack of depth as compared to years past.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> It looks if we are playing with our bench only. Why do we ALWAYS have these injuries and suspensions?


Because we're going to trade them for Allen Iverson. Marquis Daniels, Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, and maybe Jamaal Tinsley. Well, I hope. It makes sense with the "food poisoning".


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ouch Maceo Baston over Ben Wallace. That better make the top 10 on Sports Center.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Because we're going to trade them for Allen Iverson. Marquis Daniels, Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, and maybe Jamaal Tinsley. Well, I hope. It makes sense with the "food poisoning".


God, no Iverson please. I don't want that ego.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man-19
Pacersthebest-21
Pacers Fan-22
iNdIaNa31PaCeRs-21
rock747-21
Auggie-23
PaCeRhOLiC-29

Winner: Box man, he's still lazy though.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Orien Greene with the rebound!



Orien Greene sucks plain and simple. I saw him against the cavs and i almost puked. Thats not the only time i've seen him either and he just hasnt impressed me at all. No offence to you


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Because we're going to trade them for Allen Iverson. Marquis Daniels, Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, and maybe Jamaal Tinsley. Well, I hope. It makes sense with the "food poisoning".


Good. Get rid of these losers. Look at Jasikevicius, Shawne Williams and Maceo Baston when they are given the chance to play. Although I dont think its gonna be all 4 for 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Orien Greene sucks plain and simple. I saw him against the cavs and i almost puked. Thats not the only time i've seen him either and he just hasnt impressed me at all. No offence to you


Did you watch the New Jersey preseason game where he led us back to a win playing PG? He was pretty good.


----------

